# Security



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

So when I last posted Morsi had just been elected, and a lot of people thought this would mark a return of the police and in general an improvement in the security situation. Since I don't have much of a marker to compare it with (having not been here before the revolution), what do you think? Have you noticed an improvement?

I haven't seen much of one myself, I'd really like to see people stop reversing on highways, going the wrong way on one ways streets, etc.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Dont know if I would relate security to traffic, I think those are different things, (well, maybe it is because where I come from they are different things) but the latter is exactly the same. The white summer uniforms are back on the street, but is seems whats inside them may as well be a mannequin.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

IMO the only thing that has changed is the name at the top..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

having to pay to have a police report written up might be why some people don't report crimes, or maybe it's just foreigners who have to pay..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

out of Morsi's 17 security related promises only one has been fulfilled: the implementation of rewards and promotions for police officers 

Morsi Meter - ???? ????


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

NO, there has been no improvement since the election. NONE.


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

You're right WhiteDesert, the two should be kept separate. I hope people will stop committing traffic violations when they feel they might actually get punished for it.

Didn't realize you had to pay for police reports MaidenScotland, I am guessing Egyptians have to as well, but not sure. 

So many promises from Morsi, but I haven't really heard anything encouraging from the news yet, though I haven't been keeping up much. Thanks for sharing that site aykalam, I had forgotten about that.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Qsw said:


> You're right WhiteDesert, the two should be kept separate. I hope people will stop committing traffic violations when they feel they might actually get punished for it.
> 
> Didn't realize you had to pay for police reports MaidenScotland, I am guessing Egyptians have to as well, but not sure.
> 
> So many promises from Morsi, but I haven't really heard anything encouraging from the news yet, though I haven't been keeping up much. Thanks for sharing that site aykalam, I had forgotten about that.




Having to pay for a police report .. just shows how Egypt never fails to shock


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> NO, there has been no improvement since the election. NONE.


All the roads nr morsi's house have been re-surfaced 
Which is good cus we use them quite often !!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Qsw said:


> So when I last posted Morsi had just been elected, and a lot of people thought this would mark a return of the police and in general an improvement in the security situation. Since I don't have much of a marker to compare it with (having not been here before the revolution), what do you think? Have you noticed an improvement?
> 
> I haven't seen much of one myself, I'd really like to see people stop reversing on highways, going the wrong way on one ways streets, etc.



Well they are thinking about it 


Security source: Interior Ministry drafting harsher penalties to help police | Egypt Independent


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Well they are thinking about it
> 
> 
> Security source: Interior Ministry drafting harsher penalties to help police | Egypt Independent




about 6 years ago they brought out new traffic laws, no talking on mobiles, no driving without headlights, no going down a one way street the wrong way, no trucks on the 6th October bridge between certain hours, the minister of transport went on television to say, Egyptians are laughing at these new laws and saying we will never uphold them but I am here to tell you these laws will be upheld today, tomorrow and in 10 years we will still be upholding them,

The law is there just no one bothers about it


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Police reports? You don't have to pay for one!!

I have had to make 2 - for separate incidents in the last 18 months - and I didn't pay for either!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Biffy said:


> Police reports? You don't have to pay for one!!
> 
> I have had to make 2 - for separate incidents in the last 18 months - and I didn't pay for either!


I had to pay for mine.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I had to pay for mine.


 so did I, about 4 le, if I remember right. That was not the hard part, the report had to be written in Arabic!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> so did I, about 4 le, if I remember right. That was not the hard part, the report had to be written in Arabic!




then I was robbed I paid 60LE each time plus a tip.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> then I was robbed I paid 60LE each time plus a tip.


 Maybe not. I did the report at the Maadi Police Station. Maybe the cops on the island is more enterprising and better businessmen...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egyptian Interior Minister Maj. Gen. Ahmed Gamal Eddin said that the police need to take precautionary measures to prevent crime and restore security and stability to the country.

Gamal Eddin added that the police need a law with severe penalties for crimes related to thuggery, intimidating society, smuggling subsidized goods, stealing electricity and attacking places of worship, hospitals and public facilities.
The minister explained that the new emergency law included provisions to punish offenders and those who disrupt traffic on major public roads, squares and railways. The law also regulates private security companies and money-transfer companies and puts them under the supervision of ministerial bodies.
Gamal Eddin also stated that the interior ministry is applying the law uniformly to everyone, and that the police force is determined to deal with outlaws and thugs. Regarding his meeting with Egyptian President Mohammed Morsi, Gamal Eddin said that the two reviewed security measures taken over the last month and also examined plans for police raids against criminal hotspots in Egypt's governorates. The minister added that the police are able to deal with these perpetrators in accordance with the law and that the next phase will require additional work. He pointed out that efforts made so far confirm the police’s determination to eradicate evil forces that threaten security.
Gamal Eddin said that the ministry will launch a satellite TV channel to communicate with citizens by raising awareness about their rights and obligations when dealing with security services and public officials. He noted that the police force’s supreme council had agreed to establish a TV channel provided that the channel is not used for commercial purposes.
The minister told Al-Masry Al-Youm that security forces are currently examining the possibility of using a broadcasting signal with Nilesat, studying the project’s feasibility and reviewing locations for potential headquarters. He added that these will likely be located on property belonging to the police.
Gamal Eddin said that the channel intends to serve as a line of communication with citizens, and will report on stolen goods and other security issues.
The minister said that protests have decreased — especially those resulting in the blocking of roads or railways — due to the manner in which security forces have dealt with these issues, in accordance with the law. He added that while the first week in September witnessed protests and the blocking of roads, during the last week of August, there were four protests yet no incidents involving the blocking of any road, reflecting a decline in non-peaceful protests.
He also noted that Egyptian citizens have recently noticed that policemen in various divisions are treating citizens in a better way. There has also been an increase in checkpoints — both permanent and temporary — on highways and subsidiary roads as well as an increase in security campaigns across all governorates.
Regarding the security situation in the Sinai, Gamal Eddin said that these campaigns are carried out in coordination with the armed forces. Army troops are aware that they are dealing with high-risk persons, and stressed that it is necessary that Sinai tribal leaders assist and support the them in restoring security in the peninsula. The minister praised the cooperation of the tribal leaders in helping to achieve security.

Egypt's Interior Minister Praises Heightened Security Measures - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Egyptian Interior Minister Maj. Gen. Ahmed Gamal Eddin said that the police need to take precautionary measures to prevent crime and restore security and stability to the country.
> 
> Gamal Eddin added that the police need a law with severe penalties for crimes related to thuggery, intimidating society, smuggling subsidized goods, stealing electricity and attacking places of worship, hospitals and public facilities.
> The minister explained that the new emergency law included provisions to punish offenders and those who disrupt traffic on major public roads, squares and railways. The law also regulates private security companies and money-transfer companies and puts them under the supervision of ministerial bodies.
> ...



I thought we have always had these laws.. just that no one abided by them,


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

My lawyers tell me "Egypt law is very clear.... It's implimenting justice that is always dificult." 


Eco-Mariner.


----------

